# 3 Days Fabricating



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally !

Been working on my 1974 Wheel Horse C-160

I got a plow for it but needed to fab out the angle lever, and pin extractor mechanism.

Lots of sanding, welding and some engineering to get it complete. Works like a dream , and I am happy with my skills.

Not bad for a $200 machine....

I love this thing


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That's cool man!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

look like you will be ready for this years coming snow fall..well done my friend.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Snow? I ain't a scared!!!!!!!!!! :king: Nice work Tom!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

oldmiser said:


> look like you will be ready for this years coming snow fall..well done my friend.~AKAOldmiser


Thank You


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Snow? I ain't a scared!!!!!!!!!! :king: Nice work Tom!


Thank You Gary


----------

